# search not working



## TJS (May 3, 2003)

Whenever I search now I am getting no results. I tried lavoz and got nothing so then I tried rico. Is anyone else having difficulty searching since the upgrade took place?


----------



## whaler (Jan 11, 2006)

I've noticed that attached pictures won't come up. I liked the old format better. Change isn't always good.


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

I mentioned this is another thread but it might have gotten buried among the many new posts so I'll mention it again here...

In addition to the search function not working on any posts prior to the changeover I also find that when checking on anyone's User Profile "Find All Posts" (or selecting "View Forum Posts" from the pop up menu that appears when clicking on a posters User Name) there are no posts found prior to the changeover. For example, my post count shows that I have made 24 posts...yet none of those posts are findable using the User Profile or Search functions.

I was able to find the posts manually (by going into the old threads directly) but I'm hopeful that these search functions will return as they are very useful.


----------



## Jorns Bergenson (Feb 4, 2003)

EE NYC said:


> I was able to find the posts manually (by going into the old threads directly) but I'm hopeful that these search functions will return_* as they are very useful.*_


Robust search functions are _*critical*_ to a forum this large. There is a wealth of information that is rendered almost useless without a search function that _allows an AND of search terms_. For instance, a search for "bari synthetic reed" shouldn't return all posts with bari OR synthetic OR reed in them. I hope that this is fixed when the search function gets working again. Google search doesn't work well since it returns hits on text in signatures and other text that is not part of messages.

Anyway, I do appreciate the forum and all the hard work that goes into maintaining and moderating it.


----------



## tbone1004 (May 22, 2004)

Gary's gonna go insane.... The poor newbies and beginners...


----------



## tonepoem (Mar 3, 2007)

First, I have no idea of the amount of work that goes into running a forum. I can only guess. I do know that it is more work that I would do. Second, I enjoy the forum, so am hesitant to complain. But, third, the search is not working. I am glad that it wasn't just my incompetence. Last night I tried YSS 875, fairly specific, and nothing came up. Even Yamaha turned up about five threads. I went into advanced, fiddled with the settings, and had no more luck.

Anyhow, all I can say is good luck to the administrator(s). And I will try to be patient.


----------



## JeremyLC (Feb 1, 2008)

Also, searching by username doesn't work the same way anymore. Previously you had the choice of searching for threads started by a given username, or for posts by said username. Now, you can only search for threads started by a user. (that is, I wanted to find a thread I posted in, so I searched for myself, but I got only the threads I started)


----------



## CooolJazzz (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm guessing that the old archives haven't completely migrated to the new layout yet. If not, that would explain the problems with both the search function and the "Find All Posts" function. It's like showing up at your destination with an empty suitcase.
I do hope all of the old archives are eventually integrated.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

I cannot seem to get the search working under any circumstances. Even for posts that occurred after the change over. ??


----------



## artstove (Sep 11, 2009)

I've had search problems, too. It wouldn't even work for new posts. I did a search for "Meyer," and it found nothing. I scrolled down about 6 entries and spotted a thread with "Meyer" in the name. I'm hoping it is just a teething/transitional issue.


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

EE NYC said:


> I mentioned this is another thread but it might have gotten buried among the many new posts so I'll mention it again here...
> 
> In addition to the search function not working on any posts prior to the changeover I also find that when checking on anyone's User Profile "Find All Posts" (or selecting "View Forum Posts" from the pop up menu that appears when clicking on a posters User Name) there are no posts found prior to the changeover. For example, my post count shows that I have made 24 posts...yet none of those posts are findable using the User Profile or Search functions.
> 
> I was able to find the posts manually (by going into the old threads directly) but I'm hopeful that these search functions will return as they are very useful.


No I am with you. Its a major issue at the moment and should really be number one on the to do list. Essentially it means all of our posts prior to the changeover no longer exists which is a wealth of infirmation gone. I would assume its still there, in a black hole somewhere waiting to find its way back. Lets hope so.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

evan1 said:


> No I am with you. Its a major issue at the moment and should really be number one on the to do list. Essentially it means all of our posts prior to the changeover no longer exists which is a wealth of infirmation gone. I would assume its still there, in a black hole somewhere waiting to find its way back. Lets hope so.


Search bugs are indeed a major issue and search problems have also been reported in the "Forum Is back!!!" thread. I agree that this should be the number one priority. I sent Harri detailed examples to illustrate search bugs, and I suggest you do the same. Harri has posted a thread somewhere at which he is asking for problem reports, but I can't find it at the moment. I'll edit this post to insert the link if I do run across it, but be sure that Harri gets your feedback. Also, bear in mind that Harri has just run the administrator marathon, so don't be surprised if he is off-line for a few days.

*ps *In my case, searching for posts by LampLight returns only 21 out of 2400+ posts - nothing newer than last December. But the posts are there. They show up in the search function if I search on some one else's name who posted in the thread. I guess I'm the new stealth LampLight - invisible to the search function.

*EDIT * Here is the link at which to send Harri your problem reports:



Harri Rautiainen said:


> Thanks. My work is not done, yet. But I could not keep you (and me) no more in suspense.
> 
> I am listening to problem reports at: http://forum.saxontheweb.net/forumdisplay.php?74-Forum-Problem-Reports-and-Questions


----------



## Sigmund451 (Aug 8, 2003)

If I remember correctly during the last move it took a while for past information to be at hand for the search function. Not SOTW is even larger so it may be a while before this arrives and is easily accessed. Im sure there is some reason why but I have no clue. I trust our team will be hard at work building the best forum yet.


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

LampLight said:


> Search bugs are indeed a major issue and search problems have also been reported in the "Forum Is back!!!" thread. I agree that this should be the number one priority. I sent Harri detailed examples to illustrate search bugs, and I suggest you do the same. Harri has posted a thread somewhere at which he is asking for problem reports, but I can't find it at the moment. I'll edit this post to insert the link if I do run across it, but be sure that Harri gets your feedback. Also, bear in mind that Harri has just run the administrator marathon, so don't be surprised if he is off-line for a few days.
> 
> *ps *In my case, searching for posts by LampLight returns only 21 out of 2400+ posts - nothing newer than last December. But the posts are there. They show up in the search function if I search on some one else's name who posted in the thread. I guess I'm the new stealth LampLight - invisible to the search function.
> 
> *EDIT * Here is the link at which to send Harri your problem reports:


Lamp Light Thanks for the tip. I have just let Harri know.


----------



## EE NYC (Jul 5, 2008)

Until the search function gets updated there is a work-around. Go directly to Google. Click "Advanced Search". Enter the search term(s) you want in the appropriate fields. Then where it says "Search within a site or domain" enter forum.saxontheweb.net

The old threads seem to be searchable in this manner. For me, 90% of the value of SOTW is in researching these past threads.

EDIT: Even easier, just use the regular Google page and in the search window put your query, leave a space and then put this: site:forum.saxontheweb.net

EDIT: In searching around the archived posts I'm noticing that many of the attached photos in posts are no longer there. There will be a paper clip icon for attached thumbnails but no image or link to click.


----------



## RS (Feb 3, 2003)

I don't like to kvetch but I too like the old format better. The layout was easier on the eyes and it seemed simpler to use.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

TJS said:


> Whenever I search now I am getting no results. I tried lavoz and got nothing so then I tried rico. Is anyone else having difficulty searching since the upgrade took place?





Jorns Bergenson said:


> Robust search functions are _*critical*_ to a forum this large. There is a wealth of information that is rendered almost useless without a search function that _allows an AND of search terms_. For instance, a search for "bari synthetic reed" shouldn't return all posts with bari OR synthetic OR reed in them. I hope that this is fixed when the search function gets working again. Google search doesn't work well since it returns hits on text in signatures and other text that is not part of messages.
> 
> Anyway, I do appreciate the forum and all the hard work that goes into maintaining and moderating it.


Sorry, I knew that there was several items to be patched, but after couple of days time it took for the upgrade I was eager to make the forum available again. They way it was.

Now, I am back in business and will look into these items one by one.

Thanks for your patience,


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

This is why the saying "If it's not broken, don't fix it" came into existence. And with the exponential growth of the computer industry competition has made it almost SOP to rush software onto the market filled with a multitude of bugs. I guess quality control is an outmoded concept these days because even what is touted as a fix ends up needing more fixes itself than it fixed in the prior version. Hasn't anyone noticed that anytime you make multiple changes to a complicated system the result is frequently a total mess. The Gallo Brothers should have gone into the software business so we could have had Orson Welles proudly proclaiming, "We will sell no software before its time." :TGNCHK:


----------



## Smooth Sop Berator (May 20, 2006)

Someone mentioned on another thread to clear your history when a forum like this is upgraded. Also, I had some luck with a regular google search.


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> Sorry, I knew that there was several items to be patched, but after couple of days time it took for the upgrade I was eager to make the forum available again. They way it was.
> 
> Now, I am back in business and will look into these items one by one.
> 
> Thanks for your patience,


Thanks Harri on behalf of all of us; The search function is an important tool needles to say. Best of luck.


----------



## evan1 (May 8, 2009)

Smooth Sop Berator said:


> Someone mentioned on another thread to clear your history when a forum like this is upgraded. Also, I had some luck with a regular google search.


I had no luck with Google either ? The search funtion really needs to be sorted. Have you noticed that you can not identify between threads started and normal posting ? We had this functionality with the old system. I cant wait to have it back.


----------



## jicaino (Sep 5, 2008)

New posts search has not been working today. I have not been getting this issue since the new format, started today.


----------



## zadu (Feb 2, 2003)

Using ( "searchterm" site:forum.saxontheweb.net) Google search has resulted in results from an archived SOTW Forum, yet the results have been useful.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

I think I've figured a few things out.

If you just use 'Search' or 'Advanced Search' and you put in a user name, it will only return
threads that were started by that user. (You have no control over this)
Also the results are returned in alpabetical order. (Once again you are not able to alter this).
If you leave the user name blank, then of course you will get many threads returned.
Even though they are in alphabetical order, you could not view the first page of results,
and as you progressed through the other pages, it reportede more and more results.
However, when I did this it only returned results up to the letter 'F', approx 450 threads.

I then found that if you click on 'Advanced Search', then at the top right right there is a small button
which says 'Search by Type'. At first you get the impression that this button is not available,
but it does indeed work, and then you have the old style 'Advanced Search' which seems to work
exactly as before the upgrade.

The new feature of being able to save your search preferences is great.


----------

